# Questions sur iPad



## killers460 (27 Avril 2010)

Bonjour à tous, J'ai plusieurs questions à poser 

-Est-ce que l'application iBooks sera disponible en Belgique avec des livres d'auteurs connus car en Belgique par-rapport au store FR il y a des différences comme les séries TV inexistantes en Belgique car c'est une des principales utilisation que j'en ferais

-A la douane quand je reviendrai des US si je me fait contrôlé alors que j'ai dis que je n'ai rien à déclarer et qu'il trouve l'iPad j'en aurai pour combien ??Ou est-ce que je dois le déclarer moi-même


----------



## MacSedik (27 Avril 2010)

killers460 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous, J'ai plusieurs questions à poser
> 
> -Est-ce que l'application iBooks sera disponible en Belgique avec des livres d'auteurs connus car en Belgique par-rapport au store FR il y a des différences comme les séries TV inexistantes en Belgique car c'est une des principales utilisation que j'en ferais


Bonjour,

Pour le moment on en sait pas plus que toi, même en France on ne sait pas quand il sera disponible précisément. Ni les maisons d'Edition présentes. 



killers460 a dit:


> -A la douane quand je reviendrai des US si je me fait contrôlé alors que j'ai dis que je n'ai rien à déclarer et qu'il trouve l'iPad j'en aurai pour combien ??Ou est-ce que je dois le déclarer moi-même



Plusieurs personnes ont ramené des iPad des US sans soucis, tu peut déclarer mais franchement je pense qu'ils ne t'embêteront pas pour un seul iPad.


----------



## xsteban (27 Avril 2010)

killers460 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous, J'ai plusieurs questions à poser
> 
> -Est-ce que l'application iBooks sera disponible en Belgique avec des livres d'auteurs connus car en Belgique par-rapport au store FR il y a des différences comme les séries TV inexistantes en Belgique car c'est une des principales utilisation que j'en ferais
> 
> -A la douane quand je reviendrai des US si je me fait contrôlé alors que j'ai dis que je n'ai rien à déclarer et qu'il trouve l'iPad j'en aurai pour combien ??Ou est-ce que je dois le déclarer moi-même



A la douane en Belgique, on ne t'embête pas souvent, voir jamais. Mais bon il suffit d'une fois. Donc si on te demande rien, tu dis rien.

Maintenant je me demande si le 16Gb passe tout juste sous la barrière du montant des objets à déclarer. A vérifier sur les site d'aéroport.


----------



## killers460 (27 Avril 2010)

OK merci à tous mais pour moi l'iPad est un appareil à posséder absolument


----------



## regsam (27 Avril 2010)

Il me semble avoir lu sur ce Forum qu'en ce qui concerne le 16 Go, On n'est pas obligé de le déclarer.


----------



## xsteban (28 Avril 2010)

Je lis les douanes, sur le site de l'aéroport :*

Autres marchandises :*
Cadeaux, etc. dont  la valeur globale maximum est de 430  (voyageurs par air ou mer) ou  300  (autres voyageurs).

Avec la conversion des dollars en euros , le 16go il passe.


----------

